# Unbekanntes, totes Wesen



## Daniel_D (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

in meinem Teich tümmeln sich zwar einige Lebewesen, aber das was ich heute als scheinbaren
Überrest zwischen Steinen haben liegen sehen, kann ich nicht zuordnen. Von der Größe her ist
der Körper noch 3cm lang. Die Oberfläche wirkt silbrig, wie bei einem Fisch.
Aus den Maul hängt etwas, was ich als Zunge ansehen würde. Ein Stück, was mit dem Körper
fest verbunden ist.

__ Frösche hatte ich noch nie im Teich, nur verschiedenste Molcharten. Nur, ich sehe weder
Beine noch Flossenreste ...

Falls jemand eine Idee hätte ...

Mir fällt auch nicht ein, wer dieses Wesen so zugerichtet haben könnte, da ich nur kleine Fische
im Teich habe.


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Daniel,
mein erster Eindruck:

Ein missgebildeter Fisch. Ist die Unterseite angefressen? Kannst Du davon ein Foto machen?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Daniel_D (3. Juli 2019)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> mein erster Eindruck:
> 
> Ein missgebildeter Fisch. Ist die Unterseite angefressen? Kannst Du davon ein Foto machen?
> ...



Nein, das Wesen ist jetzt bereits vertrocknet.

Für einen Fisch würden mir aber doch die Schuppen fehlen. Es wirkt zwar silbern, aber die
Oberfläche ist eher durchgängig schleimig, so wie bei einem Wurm oder vielleicht noch einem Molch.
Auch die Augen wären mir für einen typischenFisch eher ungewöhnlich.
Zumindest, die, die ich im Teich habe.

Hatte ja noch an eine Blindschleiche gedacht, aber die sehe ja wieder ganz anders aus, wenn man
sich die Bilder bei google durchschaut.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Juli 2019)

Denke, dass das ein Molch in der Larvalphase ist. Irgendwie sieht er ja doch schon auch etwas angefressen aus.


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Juli 2019)

Ja. Stimmt. Wenn man sich vorstellt das eine Libellenlarve oder Wasserkäferlarve eine Molchlarve teilweise gefressen hat, dann  kommt das eher hin. Besonders wenn man die fehlenden Schuppen bedenkt.


----------



## Daniel_D (3. Juli 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Denke, dass das ein Molch in der Larvalphase ist. Irgendwie sieht er ja doch schon auch etwas angefressen aus.



Die Bilder, die ich bei Google zu Molchen gezeigt bekomme, passen leider nicht zur Wiedererkennung.
Die Molchjungtiere die aktuell im Teich von mir gesichtet werden sind noch kleiner, haben noch ihre
Kiemenbüschel. 
Das Wesen lag auch erst seit heute da, im Flachwasserbereich zwischen Kieselsteinen.
Da ich den Teich jeden Tag Zentimeterweise untersuche, nach jungem winzigen Fischnachwuchs
der teils noch kleiner ist, als Mückenlaven.
Ich denke, das werden Regenbogenelritzen sein ...
Für einen Fischnachwuchs, für dieses Wesen würde die Zeit auch nicht passen. So schnell würde
bestimmt kein Jungfisch so groß werden, da die Tiere erst seit etwa Mai im Teich sind und die
Regenbogenelritzen bzw erst kurtlich angefangen haben zu laichen ... 

Zum Größenvergleich vielleicht nochmal, das Wesen war zwar so wie es da lag 3cm lang,
aber in etwa so dick wie ein __ Regenwurm, also schon 4mm im Durchmesser.
Es passt einfach nichts zu dem, was ich bisher alles schon im Teich gesehen hatte.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Juli 2019)

https://www.waldzeit.ch/tiere/molche-und-salamander/

bis zum letzten Bild bei Molchlarven runter scrollen


----------



## Daniel_D (3. Juli 2019)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Ja. Stimmt. Wenn man sich vorstellt das eine Libellenlarve oder Wasserkäferlarve eine Molchlarve teilweise gefressen hat, dann  kommt das eher hin. Besonders wenn man die fehlenden Schuppen bedenkt.



Ich habe leider bisher nur dieses Bild von einem Molch hinbekommen.
Man sieht aber deutlich, zumindest habe ich das mit meinen Augen gesehen, hatte selbst der winzige Molch
schon die typischen Molchaugen. Das Wesen hingegen hat ganz seltsame Augen


----------



## Daniel_D (3. Juli 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> https://www.waldzeit.ch/tiere/molche-und-salamander/
> 
> bis zum letzten Bild bei Molchlarven runter scrollen



Hmm, OK ... sicherlich schwer ein 1:1 Bild zu erwischen, aber da ich ja auch verschiedene __ Molche im Teich hatte,
allerdings nur ganz wenig Nachwuchs, würde ich sagen, das käme noch am ehesten hin.

Danke für eure Mithilfe


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juli 2019)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Da ich den Teich jeden Tag Zentimeterweise untersuche, nach jungem winzigen Fischnachwuchs
> der teils noch kleiner ist, als Mückenlaven.
> Ich denke, das werden Regenbogenelritzen sein ...


Interresant....bringst du die im Aquarium durch den ersten Winter....
Welch Ecke wohnst du ?


----------



## Daniel_D (1. Sep. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Interresant....bringst du die im Aquarium durch den ersten Winter....



Mit dem ersten Winter hat das nicht direkt etwas zu tun.
Ich hatte Bedenken, da mein Teich recht klein ist und auch nicht sehr tief, dass die Fische im Winter Probleme bekommen würden.
So hatte ich sie bereits letzten Winter im Haus in zwei Aquarien umgesiedelt.

Der Winter wurde jedoch nicht wirklich hart, trotz kurzzeitig zugefrorener Eisdecke.
Ich hatte geglaubt, mit Hilfe einer kleinen Fischreuse, alle Fische aus dem Teich geholt zu haben.
Ich hatte im Winter immer mal wieder in den "toten" Teich geschaut und nie etwas bemerkt.
Im Frühjahr dann, als ich den Teich gereinigt habe, war die Verwunderung groß.
Neben den bereits üblichen verschiedenen Molchen, die bereits Einzug gehalten hatten,
fand sich ein einziger __ Bitterling. Der hat komplett ohne Fütterung durchgehalten und sah trotzdem fit aus.

Dieses Jahr wollte ich probieren, ob sich Regenbogen-Elritzen im Teich vermehren würden.

Als dann die ersten winzigen Jungfische im Teich zu sehen waren, hatte ich diese herausgefangen und in einem Aquarium untergebracht.
Es waren über 300 kleine Jungfische geworden, die sich über etwa 2-3 Wochen schubweise im Teich zeigten.
Leider sind von den 300 Jungtieren nur etwa 40-50 übergelieben. Ich schaffe es nicht sie genauer im Aquarium zu zählen.
Und, es sind dann fast ausschließlich Elritzen und scheinbar keine Regenbogen-Elritzen.
Eine einzige Regenbogen-__ Elritze konnte man erahnen, weil das Jungtier kaum größer wurde im Vergleich zu den anderen und langsam anfing,
leicht rötlich zu schimmern. Die ausgewachsenen Regenbogen-Elritzen sind zu den Rotbauch-Elritzen ja viel kleiner.
Dieses Tier ist aber auch seit einer Weile nicht mehr zu sehen.

In einem weiteren Schub von vielleicht 2-3 Wochen dann noch mal etwa 50 winzig kleine Jungfische. Diese sind in einem anderen
Aquarium untergekommen, aus Angst, die schon Größeren, könnten die Kleineren verspeisen wollen.
In diesem Aquarium nun sind knapp 3cm kleine Elritzen, sowie 5mm Winzlinge vereint. Die Fische, die noch größer werden, fische ich heraus.
Aber, diesmal erkenne ich keinen Schwund.
Die erwachsenen Tiere haben sich bisher auch alle vertragen, im Teich so wie auch im Aquarium.
Dennoch, wieder keine Regenbogen-Elritzen zu erkennen. Obwohl die Regenbogen-Elritzen, sowie auch die Rotbauch-Elritzen immer
wieder sehr aktiv an ihren Steinhaufen zu Gange waren.
Im Teich erkenne ich aktuell aber auch nur noch sehr wenig von der eigentlichen Unterwasserwelt, weil __ Wasserlinsen, Seerosenblätter
und sehr viel __ Froschbiss gut 2/3 der Teichoberfläche einnehmen.

Und zum ersten mal dies Jahr habe ich 3 kleine zappelige Bitterlinge, einer 4mm, zwei 6mm, aber schon
deutlich als Bitterlinge zu erkennen.

Wann sich herausstellt, ob meine Erlitzen "einfache" Elritzen sind oder Rotbauch-Elritzen, weiß ich noch nicht.
Bisher haben sie fast alle den markanten schwarzen Mittelstreifen, den sie bereits sehr früh bekommen.
Noch früher erkennt man sie an einem kleinen schwarzen Punkt unmittelbar direkt noch am Körper vor Beginn der Schwanzflosse, der dann wohl
mit Einsetzen des schwarzen Streifens verschwindet.
Die größten Jungtiere, Elritzen, sind bereits so groß, wie Neonsalmler und sind teilweise sehr schnell gewachsen.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Sep. 2019)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Obwohl die Regenbogen-Elritzen, sowie auch die Rotbauch-Elritzen immer
> wieder sehr aktiv an ihren Steinhaufen zu Gange waren.


Pöttchen mit weißen Steinen füllen und dann in den Teich stellen wenn abgeleicht wird .... nach dem Ableichen ins Aquarium oder in eine Wanne mit Schwebealgen und hoffen das sich etwas entwickelt.


----------

